# Can't get Wireless LAN to work

## pvangarde

Greetings,

I have a small problem and a little bit help would be very appreciated, I am sure this is a trivial problem.

I run the universal 2005.0 installation CD and install everything (no problems, i do

iwconfig eth0 essid somessid key 616d.....

dhcpcd eth0). 

When I reboot though, my Ethernet card (module sis900) is not identified and neither is my Wireless adapter (Prism) (or so I think). I am installing gentoo on a P4 2.6 GHz, 256 MB RAM, 32MB NVIDIA GeForce Go; I only have Wireless internet at the moment I don't have the driver to modprobe it.

I saw that there are drivers for my cards on the livecd, but not after the installation. Could anyone tell me how I can install my wireless? I had to install a wireless toolkit which includes iwconfig, because after the installation that tool is not available to me. When I run it from gentoo, it tells me there are no wireless adapters identified, either the tool that I installed is not working correctly, or the really are no wireless cards installed. 

Also, how do I add a wireless iface to /etc/conf.d/net?

Thanks!

Phillip Vangarde

EDIT: maybe I should try chrooting from the live cd and doing emerge prism54Last edited by pvangarde on Wed May 18, 2005 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Make sure you configured the kernel to include the drivers for your nics. Search the forums, there are lots of threads of people being walked through the procedure of getting their network in working condition

Try this one for example: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337018-highlight-networking.html

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

